# Baby



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2018)

this baby was born in our local zoo. He has his eyes closed dozing and can barely keep his head up. Mom rejected him and he is being bottle fed.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 29, 2018)

Hope he makes it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 29, 2018)

Bummer. Giraffes are such amazing animals.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 190688 this baby was born in our local zoo. He has his eyes closed dozing and can barely keep his head up. Mom rejected him and he is being bottle fed.


Animals in captivity


----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2018)

awwwwwww


----------

